# Sitges Meet Up?



## phanly (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello!

We have moved to the Sitges area (Vallpineda) and were looking for other folks to meet up with. Would especially love to meet other families with children  We have two - girl aged 7 and boy aged 5. Any interest??

:wave: P Hanly


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

My son 37 and his gf.32. are living in the center of Sitges and they are looking for english speaker friends.


----------



## expatLaz42 (Sep 3, 2013)

*New to Sitges*

Hi, I have just moved to Mas Mestre near Sitges last week and looking to make new English speaking friends as my spanish is practically non existent.....I have family here but would like to meet new people. I am a single male 41 and a genuine guy who gets on with everyone......


----------



## Beansie (Sep 28, 2013)

*hello*

hello
We moved here about a year ago and are also in Vallpineda. We are Scottish/Irish. Our daughter is 3.5 so a bit younger than yours. How are you settling in? If you would like to meet for a coffee sometime, just let me know. You are welcome to tap our brains for local info, such as we have it! If you need a lady to help with childcare, babysitting, learning Spanish etc, I can make a recommendation too.

Regards
Susie


----------



## aec18 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello, just wanted to say hello and see how you were getting on P Hanley. We are moving out to Sitges in the summer so I frequent this forum looking for advice and stories of others that have made the same move. We have a 7 year old daughter (will be 8 by then) and a new baby. How have you settled in? How are your kids getting on, are they at the British school? Would be lovely to hear how you are getting on, hope it's well!


----------



## aletia7 (May 25, 2014)

Hello all, we are an English family with 2 girls aged 10 and 8. We have been in Sitges since November 2013 and love it here. Always keen to meet new people. Also does anyone have any thoughts on Vallpineda for familes, we are considering a house there but I am a bit concerned about the noise from Pacha nightclub?


----------



## annaspanner (Jun 27, 2014)

*Moving to Sitges*

Hi
I'll be moving to Sitges with my 7 year old daughter over the summer, in time to start school in September. My other half will be joining us in a few months but my parents already live there. We are moving from Malaga. For those of you with kids, do any of them go to Maria Osso primary school or other state school? 
Thanks! 
Anna


----------



## harwo (Apr 26, 2015)

*Mas Mestre*

Hi guys, Just got back from Sitges area where we looked at schools and villas. Really liked a villa in Mas Mestre but concerned its not got a lot of amenities or a local park for kids to meet and play together.
The swimming pool, restaurant and park looks great but only open 4 months of the year. It had a feel of out of season about it. We don't want to be in or on the edge of Sitges, we have looked at Vallpineda but a bit too built up for us.
We have an 18 month year old and 4 year old and would love to hear from anyone who knows anything about Mas Mestre or lives there. I know its a trade off between spending more time in the car versus more space and tranquility but some of the thing missing are a concern.
Can you walk anywhere if you have a dog?
Does living out there restrict play dates?
Is there a local shop or restaurant?
What do you like or dislike?
Crime?
Any insider information would be greatly appreciated.
We spoke with our would be neighbour who was lovely but said the draw back with kids is the amount of driving you will have to do.
Sant Pere Ribas has everything I know but its just a shame there is not anything on the doorstep.
Thanks in advance!
Chad


----------



## phanly (Aug 21, 2013)

Might be a bit late for this - nearly two years hahahaha! Anyway - how about a coffee/beer get together at the beach? Maybe next week at Terramar? Kids are off . . .maybe Thursday? Anyone around?


----------

